# IGF1-lr3 + PEG-MGF Dosing



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone ever run this cycle?  How were your results and what is a good dosing protocol?  I'm also running testE, trenE, & deca @ 1000mg/300mg/300mg.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

Fucking answer me goddammit!


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Vinman66 (Nov 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone ever run this cycle?  How were your results and what is a good dosing protocol?  I'm also running testE, trenE, & deca @ 1000mg/300mg/300mg.


****Important Note*:*** MGF and IGF cannot be in the same pin. AA will kill the MGF. Do not shoot both in the same day. The IGF will not work. MGF must be shot 24 hours before next IGF shot. (You probably already know this but MGF and IGF-1 compete for the same receptor sites.)

Once a week PEG MGF/ IGF: 
-Sunday 100-300 mcg MGF you can choose to site inject if you wish. I think splitting large doses may benefit. 
-Monday through Fri IGF 50mcg e/d 

Twice a week PEG MGF / IGF: 
-Sunday and Wed: MGF 50-150 mcg 
-Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Fri: IGF 50mcg each day


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool.  I didn't think about the AA killing the PEG.  But, the 300mcg of it once a week sounds low.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Cool.  I didn't think about the AA killing the PEG.  But, the 300mcg of it once a week sounds low.




40mcg per day on the muscles you use that day.
Do not go over 50mcg or YOU WILL GROW YOUR GUT..
Take you IGF 5 mins post workout with 100g simple sugars and 60g slow complex carbs.
Only use on the days you lift.
IGF can be stored in a drawer for 2 years when you use AA..


----------

